# New Article Posted: Southern Cross Sovereign Q.S.M.V. DOMINION MONARCH



## kohl57

Today marks the 60th Anniversary of the arrival on 25 November 1962 of Shaw Savill's DOMINION MONARCH (1939-1962) at the breakers in Japan.

I have posted in my blog "Wanted on Voyage" a new monograph on this, the greatest of all ships built to serve the U.K.-New Zealand run and the largest ever combination cargo-passenger liner. 









SOUTHERN CROSS SOVEREIGN: Q.S.M.V. DOMINION MONARCH


"Dominion Monarch", Shaw Savill & Albion, Q.S.M.V. Dominion Monarch, New Zealand ships, troopship, Swan Hunter




wantedonthevoyage.blogspot.com


----------



## shiploversa

kohl57 said:


> Today marks the 60th Anniversary of the arrival on 25 November 1962 of Shaw Savill's DOMINION MONARCH (1939-1962) at the breakers in Japan.
> 
> I have posted in my blog "Wanted on Voyage" a new monograph on this, the greatest of all ships built to serve the U.K.-New Zealand run and the largest ever combination cargo-passenger liner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHERN CROSS SOVEREIGN: Q.S.M.V. DOMINION MONARCH
> 
> 
> "Dominion Monarch", Shaw Savill & Albion, Q.S.M.V. Dominion Monarch, New Zealand ships, troopship, Swan Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantedonthevoyage.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 695222
> 
> 
> View attachment 695223


----------



## shiploversa

add to your post


----------



## Andy Duncan

kohl57 said:


> Today marks the 60th Anniversary of the arrival on 25 November 1962 of Shaw Savill's DOMINION MONARCH (1939-1962) at the breakers in Japan.
> 
> I have posted in my blog "Wanted on Voyage" a new monograph on this, the greatest of all ships built to serve the U.K.-New Zealand run and the largest ever combination cargo-passenger liner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHERN CROSS SOVEREIGN: Q.S.M.V. DOMINION MONARCH
> 
> 
> "Dominion Monarch", Shaw Savill & Albion, Q.S.M.V. Dominion Monarch, New Zealand ships, troopship, Swan Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantedonthevoyage.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 695222
> 
> 
> View attachment 695223


----------



## Andy Duncan

I don't know what went wrong but ,that is a very interesting history of DM ,thank you Peter for the post, Andy


----------



## shinz

Fantastic blog on the DM Peter. It has long been a regret of mine that I had but a fleeting acquaintance with her, when as a small boy, about 4 yrs old I think, when at Lyttleton, I watched her loading frozen sheep carcases from small rail wagons onto rope slings & thence into the hold, this would have made it 1959 approx. Her size impressed me even at that age & several photos in your blog reminded me of what I saw. Thanks for the wonderful nostalgia trip.
Steve.


----------

